# Giant African Land Snails



## Piecesandjam (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Not sure if Im im the right section?
Looking for advice on Giant Afican Land Snails?
Habitat? pics of yours if you can!!
Growth Rate? (up to 25cm???)
Life Expectancy?
General Husbandry?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## geckolovers (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Giant african land snails*

They only need a basic soil/compost substrate, to be changed every so often, about monthly. Feed them green leaves, and change them every two days. Frequent spraying replaces the need for a shallow water bowl. The grow quite slowly, and live for about 5-10 years, sometimes more. Clean out any eggs- they breed incredibly prolificly. Otherwise, they are really easy to look after.
Good luck!:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Piecesandjam said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Not sure if Im im the right section?
> Looking for advice on Giant Afican Land Snails?
> ...


 
habitat - mine's in a fish tank (no there isn't any fish in it!!) which is about 18" or so - soil about 5" deep, they like to dig down.

The grow fairly slowly but reach their adult size in approximately the first 12 months or so. They live approx 7/8 years in captivity

Mine eats green leaves, most of the plants I feed my tortoise, fruit, loves dandelion leaves, lavatera flowers, avocado & mango are his favourites.

They will have eggs and babies all by themselves so when you get eggs (anytime from about 9 months of age) put them in a bag and freeze them straight away - I miss a few last time round and so I now have snail babies :gasp::gasp::gasp:

This is a gret website for learning everything and anything about them Keeping Pet Snails & Slugs - Snail & Slug Care, species, health & much more...

I dearly love my little chappy I must admit and quite often can be found with him sliming over me of an evening!!! :lol2: And no they aren't anywhere near as slimey as you think they'll be! Will post some pics if I can for you.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Here's a few pics for you lovey:



















See all them darn eggs through his breath hole!!










Here's both Brian & Dylan - I rehomed them originally and managed to get Dylan back to full health, unfortunately I lost little Brian though










I always have in the tank a cuttlefish as well - I notice that just before Dylan lays any eggs he chomps away on the cuttlefish - also I do sprinkle some limestone flour on his food and over his soil. One of the main problems I had with both of them when I first rehomed them was cracks and splits in their shells, now Dylans shell is looking fab : victory:


----------

